# Last chance Tappen Bass tournament



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

It will be held on Sunday November 2nd from 8am til 4pm. Entry fee will be $60 and that includes big bass. 92% pay back! if any of you guys up north have never fished Tappen before this is a great time to do so. The BIG fish should be on fire that time of year. The saugeyes will be biting that time of year too so you might be able to fill your wallets and your freezer! I will post more info as I get it.


----------



## moore2001 (Sep 7, 2008)

is this the same tournament that was held there last year? i think the one last year was in oct. not to sure date. i was in it last year and had a real good time.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Is this just for those damm yankees or can us 'ol southern boys come too ???

shakey


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

moore2001 said:


> is this the same tournament that was held there last year? i think the one last year was in oct. not to sure date. i was in it last year and had a real good time.


Yes it is! we usualy have it in October but this time it is on november 2nd.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

shakeyheadkid said:


> Is this just for those damm yankees or can us 'ol southern boys come too ???
> 
> shakey


Come one, come all! This tournament always has a great turnout. 92% paback!


----------



## moore2001 (Sep 7, 2008)

to enter do we just show? up or do you need to pre-register


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

moore2001 said:


> to enter do we just show? up or do you need to pre-register


Just show up. no pre entry.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump to top


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump to the top. I hope to see many OGF members at this tournament! It will be a great time.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Is this strictly a buddy tournament? Might fish it but don't know if I'll have a partner.

Jeff <---why winterize?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dinger said:


> Is this strictly a buddy tournament? Might fish it but don't know if I'll have a partner.
> 
> Jeff <---why winterize?


You can fish by yourself if you want.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

how far from Delaware OH this lake is? do you still have openings? any web site to go?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pancho said:


> how far from Delaware OH this lake is? do you still have openings? any web site to go?


Would be a couple hour drive for you. there are still plenty of openings. No web site.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Whats the outlook for Sundays tournament ????


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

shakeyheadkid said:


> Whats the outlook for Sundays tournament ????


GREAT! with this warm weather we have had for the last couple days the fish should be on. I am getting good feed back for this tournament so it should be a great turn out. The weather is going to be good with highs in the upper 60's sunny, and no wind to speak of. last sunday it took 12.5 lbs. to win a tournament at Tappan and the team that won had a big bass of 5.36 lbs! So put the bows away for this sunday and come out to Tappan for a great tournament! 

Don't forget to turn your clocks back one hour on Saturday night. Tournament starts at 8 am and they will be checking boats starting at around 6 am.


----------

